# Is GTA V playable online



## Confused_user (Mar 11, 2015)

To those who have played GTA online, how was the experience? Is the game playable? How much lag can I expect?

Now I know that the PC version isn't out yet, so no one can really say how it'll be, but I'm here asking the PS4/XB1 players. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the experience should be pretty close.

Please do help me out.. I really wanna buy this game... But I feel like I'd be wasting my 2.5k if the online portion wasn't playable at all.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 11, 2015)

IF you have a bad ISP you may suffer from lag issues. But yes initially after launch on PC you may experience server outages / ping issues /glitches and bugs because of lot of traffic.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm on alliance Kolkata... Forgot to mention... I'm looking for opinion from people who have actually played it on current gen consoles so I can at least get a rough idea.

Also, what are the advantages of buying the retail compared to getting a *free* one?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> I'm on alliance Kolkata... Forgot to mention... I'm looking for opinion from people who have actually played it on current gen consoles so I can at least get a rough idea.
> 
> *Also, what are the advantages of buying the retail compared to getting a *free* one?*


Depends on the plan and ping on the servers, I guess you'll get around 200 ping.

1. Online Play
2. Updates and patches
3. Moral Value


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone actually played online??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 12, 2015)

Ask [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] and [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

Confused_user said:


> Has anyone actually played online??



Console owners have.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm asking the console owners only. Read my post


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2015)

Then you should had made the post in Console section NOT PC section.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 13, 2015)

Oops... Mods can you move this thread?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2015)

i have played online with [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] 

what do you want to know??


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanna know if it is playable. How is the lag, connection issues, etc.


----------

